# Name this piece



## scottknows411 (Dec 8, 2010)

Hello

I am not that well educated in classical music, but I found a piece that I really like and would like to possibly use in a film. The only problem is that I cannot figure out the name of it since I heard it in another film but the song wasn't in the credits as it was an amateur film.

Here is the link: 




The music I am talking about starts around the 6 minute mark. I've been asking some of my friends and they mentioned Paganini's Caprices. I've been listening to them but so far no luck. Can anyone name the piece?

Thanks!
Scott


----------



## Delicious Manager (Jul 16, 2008)

I can tell you it is definitely NOT a Paganini Caprice. It resembles Arvo Pärt's _Fratres_ in its violin version, but it's not that. IMDb seems to have downgraded and I can't see any details on the _Death to the Tin Man_ page about the music used in the film.


----------



## scottknows411 (Dec 8, 2010)

Thank you! I had also eliminated the Caprices. Most recently I have been told to look at eastern European pieces. I'll check that piece out though. I'm using it for a student film, so if it's a similar enough tone/mood it may work.


----------

